# Anyone's Poodle have Thyroid, SA, or Cushings..



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What did the vet say? Did they pull blood?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Have not taken Leif to the vet yet. Trying to narrow down since each disease has a different method of testing. Cushing's is Urine, SA a skin punch & that can be hit or miss. Thyroid is blood work. SA & Cushings nothing to do only Thyroid has meds. I believe though I will go for a blood draw st least to rule out/ confirm Thyroid.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That must be so frustrating! Leifs coat was gorgeous. I am trying to get a diagnosis as well on my chihuahua. $600 already and if the x-rays are negative we keep going. Not that I can put a price on Pablo, but I know multiple tests add up fast and it is frustrating to pay and not get answers.

Dr. Jean Dodds at Hemopet is a thyroid expert. You may be able to have blood drawn and sent to her.

Best of luck, keep us updated!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Test for hypothyroidism first.
Sebaceous adenitis is usually accompanied with some scaling on the skin- sometimes mild and not noticeable. Hypothyroidisn usually has an overall coat loss, change in texture and thinning plus they are more lethargic. That looks more like hypothyroidism. If you are trying to pick one to test for, that's the one I would choose. If you want to test for two- test for cushings, also, except you said he had no change in appetite and they are usually super hungry and very thirsty with that one. Addisons is another possibility, but usually dogs are quite ill when they have that. They are all immune disorders. Do you have information on his background?


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a 3 yr old male Standard with SA as well as seizures. He developed the SA at 18 months of age. What we noticed was severe Seborrhea at first followed by extreme hair loss which now happens severely about twice per year. Head goes almost completely bald and bare spots on back and legs. During other times he just has a very thin sparse coat and you can see lots of skin showing. As a pup, he had a most wonderful full typical Poodle coat. 

Observing your photos, I think I see lots of skin redness coming through. My guess is that it is something other than SA for what its worth.

Good luck with this ! A doggie dermatologist can do a skin biopsy to determine what is going on.

David


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also say to have testing done for thyroid....had a Tibetian Terrier with low thyroid and she had all over hair thinning til we got her on thyroid meds, which are really cheap! Good luck!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley was on Thyroid meds when I got her. I give her 2 pills a day and you would never know that she has anything wrong with her. Her coat is beautiful. I have heard that you will notice a smell on your dog before you know it has SA. Hope you find out what is going on, so sorry.


----------

